

Why isn't this UPS working? - toponium
http://strangebeaver.com/2010/07/why-isnt-this-ups-working/

======
diegob
looks like it's bricked.

on a serious note, i've heard of people doing this to store bought items and
then returning them for a refund, is that common?

